# Trapping beaver through the ice.



## aschmidt (Aug 11, 2012)

Is there a way to trap them through the ice with 330s without setting on a bubble trail. Maybe baited with poplar somehow. Thanks 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Maybe I'm not understanding your question. Whether it's being able to see bubble trails or if not, find thinner ice (bubbles not able to see) due to the beaver's movement, why wouldn't you want to set "on sign"?

A blind man can see these bubble trails! If I couldn't see these trails due to cloudy ice or heavy snow cover, I'd still be able to find "sign" because of the thinner ice in the runs. Just takes some experience or a 'learning curve" and some sweat from extra spudding is all!


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Yes you can bait with aspen either on trigger of a 330 or between jaws, but it is far more effective later in winter when their feedbed becomes sour. Runs are best bet. Good luck. I like snaring much better under ice then baited 330's myself though. OT


----------



## thumbtrapper01 (Nov 16, 2012)

How deep is that water seldom? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## krackshot (Feb 23, 2010)

just set the traps a few inches off bottom the beavers swim close to the bottom thats why there runs are deeper than the surrounding bottom just set them in the channels with dead dryed out poles. if the poles are fresh cut the D-- beavers will chew them off and swim off with your poles and that will ruin your day especially if you dont run a cabel up to the top of the ice. Made that mistake once when I first started trapping beavers not a happy day!!!:rant:



PLEASE BE CARE FULL WHEN TRAPPING BEAVERS ON ICE THE ICE IS VERY UNPRIDICTABLE!!!!!! wear a life vest if your by yourself may save your life!


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

thumbtrapper01 said:


> How deep is that water seldom?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Between 4'-5' where all arrows point. The beaver in the photo was caught on a "Swinging Susie" without bait. It was the year I was phasing out the 330's and moving completely to snares. That 330 and all of his buddies are working for a trapper down in TN now.


----------



## aschmidt (Aug 11, 2012)

I just don't want to fall through. If I could get to the runs I would. But if I could entice the critters to come to me, much like a baited slide with poplar oil in the warmer weather I would. This is only yr 2 for me so I'm still learning the tricks.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

aschmidt said:


> I just don't want to fall through. If I could get to the runs I would. But if I could entice the critters to come to me, much like a baited slide with poplar oil in the warmer weather I would. This is only yr 2 for me so I'm still learning the tricks.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yup, it's bad business for anyone to fall through. I'm 67 and trap alone so I DO NOT TAKE CHANCES! More often than not, I wear waders when trapping/snaring beaver through the ice. Notice in the photo how thick the ice is in the runs. The ice around feed beds can be extremely thin due to the activity. I'm no serious beaver trapper because my knuckles don't drag the ground when I walk :lol:but I've walked away from some very bad looking ice and never set a trap.

As far as thin ice in runs- I always felt that the thinness of the ice directly over the run could almost mimic the run in the bottom. The run being a trench of some depth in the bottom and the underside of the ice above the run not a trench but a thinning so that in dead water circumstances, the ice immediately on either side of the run is full thickness. So, if you can walk to the run safely, you should be able to stand on the same thickness of ice beside the bubble trail and do your work.


----------



## salmonguy10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Seldom said:


> Maybe I'm not understanding your question. Whether it's being able to see bubble trails or if not, find thinner ice (bubbles not able to see) due to the beaver's movement, why wouldn't you want to set "on sign"?
> 
> A blind man can see these bubble trails! If I couldn't see these trails due to cloudy ice or heavy snow cover, I'd still be able to find "sign" because of the thinner ice in the runs. Just takes some experience or a 'learning curve" and some sweat from extra spudding is all!




on the second picture, let's say it like 4-6 feet deep. how do you know where and how deep to place the 330?


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

salmonguy10 said:


> on the second picture, let's say it like 4-6 feet deep. how do you know where and how deep to place the 330?


By probing you can easily identify exactly the width and depth(bottom of run) of the run so I hang snares (in general terms) or in the case of the photo, a 330 within the edges of the run and off the bottom of the run. It's not rocket science, just a learning experience is all. Envision a muskrat run and how you'd set that and just increase size and depth.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Freepop is probably wondering why I'm running off with my mouth?:SHOCKED: No value to me John is all so I don't mind the tell!


----------

